# Vom Applet aus einem HTML Button Focus geben



## thE_29 (18. Jan 2006)

Hi!


Ist das möglich??

Also von einem Applet heraus einem Button den Focus zu setzen??

Es ist ein Submit Button und der Button ruft Methoden im Applet auf (also die Methode startUpload())


Kann ich also auch vom Applet her irgendwie den Focus auf den Button setzen (nachdem ich eine Datei ausgwewählt habe!)


Geht sowas?


mfg


----------



## Campino (18. Jan 2006)

JButton.requestFocusInWindow()...oder geht es um einen html-Submit-Button?


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Jan 2006)

Laut Titel geht es um einen HTML Button 

Das wird wohl nicht gehen, man kann zwar irgendwie aus nem Applet Javascript aufrufen, aber nur in den wenigsten Browsern.

Siehe Bleiglanz' Beiträge hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=26564


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2006)

Mist..

Man kann nur std Javascript Methoden aufrufen..


Son käääsee...


----------



## thE_29 (19. Jan 2006)

Juhu!!

Geschafft 

Man musste das showDocument(javascript,_self) aufrufen ^^

Dann muss man noch sagen applet.transferFocusDownCycle() damit der HTML Context wieder den Focus kriegt...

Auf sowas muss man mal kommen ^^


----------

